# Size of our text boxes



## Patri (Jun 14, 2021)

Some disparities really were noticeable today. Not that it is truly a problem, but maybe something could be changed.
Even if a person has a one line response, the box dedicated to the answer can be extremely large, depending on the amount of their user info to the left, or by the size and spacing of their signature. Shouldn't the space allotted for the answer be based on what the person wrote?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2021)

I believe it is all a standard size (that is based on the size of your screen resolution) for most all things on the forum to ensure uniformity across all platforms and devices etc.


----------



## Patri (Jul 3, 2021)

I usually view on my ipad, and only thought now to compare on my PC. If you look at our two posts, I have three lines, you have two. But your reply box is larger because of your signature. It is true for everyone. If they list the ten timeshares they own under their user name, their boxes are automatically larger. Again, maybe not a problem at all, but it does make for longer pages to scroll through.


----------

